# Planning a trip to Toronto



## H-land (Jan 15, 2012)

As you may or may not know, my family and I live outside of Columbus, Ohio, and we like to travel from time to time. We've been all over the country, visited Europe, and taken a cruise in the Caribbean before, but as a family, we've never visited Canada. Since it's so close by, though, it really doesn't make sense that we haven't, so I've proposed that this summer, we  make a trip up to Toronto.

While I've asked most people I know on the internet who live around Lakes Erie and Ontario what's worth seeing between here and there, I'm still not sure what all we should visit, so I figure I might as well post here and ask people I don't know as well what's worth seeing. 

We're already pretty sure we want to stop and try to visit Cleveland (where there's got to be _something_ to do), Niagara Falls, and of course, Toronto. We're not sure what (if anything) we'd want to do along the way. We were also considering trying to head back via Detroit if there's anything worth doing between Niagara and Windsor (or in Detroit, for that matter).


So, anyone here from Toledo, Cleveland, Erie, Buffalo, Toronto, Detroit, or London, or have experience travelling between any of them and have anything fun they might suggest doing on a summer vacation?

(For the record, nobody in my family is particularly outdoorsy, and I'm 20 while my sister is 18. Dad's especially interested in trains, and my sister gets motion sickness on roller coasters. Can't think of any other details that should have a huge impact on what to recommend.)


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 15, 2012)

I live in the Greater Toronto Area, and a friend of mine from England is coming here this summer. Some suggested activities are checking out the CN Tower, taking a look at University of Toronto (it has really nice buildings), visiting the Eaton Centre. Walk around the Distillery District, maybe check out Wonderland?

I.. don't do many interesting things in Toronto, admittedly - I just commute there for school and martial arts classes - so don't rely too much on this post. Ontario Science Centre and the Royal Ontario Museum are also pretty cool places to go, I guess? [/useless]


----------



## nastypass (Jan 15, 2012)

You guys should def. bring me along.  :Db

INTERESTING THINGS IN CLEVELAND uh.  The science center, rock and roll hall of fame?  West side market?  Yeah I dunno.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 16, 2012)

Have fun in the countryside, Toronto's like every other North American city. Canadians do nature better than city.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

Stormecho said:


> I live in the Greater Toronto Area


What, you do? I never knew that :0

In any case, I live in the general area of Toronto too~ You said your sister can't really do roller coasters, but if the rest of your family does totally go to Wonderland (though it isn't really _in_ Toronto). There's a waterpark and stuff that aren't roller coasters there! 

Uh, iirc there's a train museum downtown though I've never been there myself. Check out the CN Tower of course, and the ROM and AGO are pretty cool if you're into art!


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 16, 2012)

There's pretty much nothing to do in London.  I mean you could come visit me and we could hang out, that'd be cool, but we'd be limited to video games and other things in my house.  London is _boring_.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jan 20, 2012)

Toronto if probably my favourite city (of the ones I've been to), and I plan to move there when I'm older.  Personally I enjoyed Wonderland (even if your sister doesn't like roller coasters, there's still lots of fun stuff to do that doesn't involve rides!), the CN Tower (hopefully you're good with heights), and the zoo (though I was 10 at the time, so it probably won't be as exciting as I remember it).

Niagara Falls is also really enjoyable, whether admiring the clouds formed by the torrent, the multitude of license plates, or just the Falls themselves.  Hope you have fun!


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 20, 2012)

Windyragon said:


> What, you do? I never knew that :0
> 
> In any case, I live in the general area of Toronto too~


I DID NOT KNOW THIS

Hello, fellow GTA resident! We live in the same huge sprawl! This is exciting! :DDD


----------

